# Catface (Toyah) Dilute Tortie and White Turkish Van cross 5 years old RPR



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Catface (Toyah) 
Dilute Tortie and White Turkish Van cross 5 years old 
Catface has been with a couple of weeks and was very pen stressed but has finally settled. She's a lovely girl but hates other cats she needs to be an only pet with access outside. She's neutered vaccinated and microchipped



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> *
> 
> Catface (Toyah)
> Dilute Tortie and White Turkish Van cross 5 years old
> ...


I hope she gets a home soon. Let´s hope serious people come in looking to adopt cats.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump............................


----------

